# Which one to buy



## jrc (Mar 31, 2008)

A good friend ordered a fountain pen and cost is not a problem.  I was looking at the Jr. Emperor fountain pen.  Can anyone tell me anything good or bad about this pen?


Thanks for your help


----------



## gwilki (Mar 31, 2008)

It's a very nice kit. Depending on the size you are looking for, the Lotus is really nice, too.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 31, 2008)

The Jr Emperor is heavy.  To some people this is a good thing, to others, it is a bad thing.  Some people are very finicky about weight.


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 2, 2008)

Something else to consider is girth of the grip section. The Jr's are skinny, the full sized pens are fatter, but are even heavier, and the cap won't post. Posted caps on the Jr's make the pen top heavy in use, but they are nicely balanced without the cap. Churchill's are fat but light, and balance better when posted. Lots of choices. 

Dan


----------

